# Kaitlyn's secret admirer revealed on RAW



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stuuuuuupid!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

:henry1THATS WHAT HE DO:henry1


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It's going to be mark henry turning face


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Dem Divas love Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I kinda want it to either be big E' turning face or a returning Captain Charisma... to feud with Dolph.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

So.. The rumour mill has gone from the Bellas or AJ to Mark Henry? Who the fuck next?


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It's a definate heel turn for Kaitlyn after what she said to Natalya on SD. 

Cody or Dolph possibly Sandow.

Would be great if it was a returning RVD or Batista haha. Could be Billy Gunn also, he can still work and would benefit the product despite being nearly 50.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Mark Henry would be a stupid secret admirer. Would like it to be anyone from The Shield.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



The Ratman said:


> Mark Henry would be a stupid secret admirer. Would like it to be anyone from The Shield.


Involving any of the Shield in such a shit awful storyline like this would make no sense whatsoever. Just have it be someone like Santino or Khali so we can all forget about it and get on with our lives.....


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It's gonna be AJ playing a joke along with Ziggles


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

If it is Mark Henry...:ewdin


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

LOL at Batista returning to be the secret admirer. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

You could imagine what it'd be like with Henry being revealed:

Henry: "Hey, I got you some chocolate.."

Kaitlyn: "What kind?"

Henry: "Sexual." :henry1


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It's kind of sad that this is one of the most well developed storylines that we've got going on right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Daiko said:


> So.. The rumour mill has gone from the Bellas or AJ to Mark Henry? Who the fuck next?


rton2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



The Ratman said:


> Mark Henry would be a stupid secret admirer. Would like it to be anyone from The Shield.


Anyone from the shield :lmao you just shot down a bad idea and presented an even worse one


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I'm calling it now...it will be Hornywoggle!


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

My bet is JOHN MORRISON return.


----------



## BrahmaBull9813 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ever Wolf said:


> It's gonna be AJ *and then they're going to lez out.*


*Corrected.​*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



The Ratman said:


> Mark Henry would be a stupid secret admirer. Would like it to be anyone from The Shield.


Why would they get anyone in The Shield involved in such an unimportant storyline? :lmao


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Its Evan Bourne

http://instagram.com/p/aWqOwxwsL-/


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I want it to be SHIELD so bad! I won't understand her if she comes out kissing Mark Henry. I might puke


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Skyfall said:


> I want it to be SHIELD so bad! I won't understand her if she comes out kissing Mark Henry. I might puke


But...how would getting anyone from The Shield involved in this storyline benefit them?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I just hope the reveal has some rational relation to logic. I thought Sandow would be great but he's currently involved with his Sheamus storyline. Bray Wyatt could be fun (although not very logical). It will probably be AJ so they can have a reason to have the match they already have a reason to have at Payback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

As long as it's not Dolph or Hornswoggle, I'm fine. Dolph/AJ haven't even begun to do anything significant as a couple and for Dolph to suddenly want Kailtyn over AJ is ridiculous for many reasons. Just run with the Dolph/AJ as the heel couple gimmick and leave any dumbass romance angles for far later in their storyline.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Christian would make a lot of sense, leading up to a feud with Ziggler. I miss the Captain.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Mojo Stark said:


> Christian would make a lot of sense, leading up to a feud with Ziggler. I miss the Captain.


If it was Christian, I'd :mark:. It can lead to some very good matches between the two.


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I can almost guarantee it will be Hornswoggle just for comedy purposes.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Its obviously either the Bellas or AJ.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Punkholic said:


> But...how would getting anyone from The Shield involved in this storyline benefit them?


It wouldn't but could you imagine how the smarks would react. :gun::vince4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



wrestle_champion said:


> It wouldn't but could you imagine how the smarks would react. :gun::vince4


The reaction of people on this forum would be priceless :lmao


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

What about HHH? That would piss Steph off and take the family feud to greater heights.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

What if its not a male wrestler but a returning diva wanting to take on Kaitlyn for the title? Just saying since they did this secret admirer stuff in NXT with Sasha Banks in February which turned out to be a returning Audrey Marie that beat her up on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Jon_Snow said:


> What about HHH? That would piss Steph off and take the family feud to greater heights.


Would be interesting, but I don't see Kaitlyn getting involved in such an important and stellar angle.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Mark Henry all ate up with Cupid:henry1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> What about HHH? That would piss Steph off and take the family feud to greater heights.


Great idea! The concussion makes him do crazy things. First this, then becoming Kofi Kingston's manager, who stands on the apron smacking his hands together and screams BOOOOOM all match.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Punkholic said:


> If it was Christian, I'd :mark:. It can lead to some very good matches between the two.


*Its the start of RAW when unexpectedly, Christians theme hits to a standing ovation*

Christian walks to both sides of the ramp, performing his signature;










He walks down to the ring, with microphone in hand.

Christian- “So as some of you might know iv’e been clear to wrestle for a weeks now, but i haven’t. Because if iv’e learnt anything its that if you don’t thing things through, if you don’t pick the right opportunity, you are going to fail. I know this. I lived this. My whole career i wen’t unnoticed, until i bit the bullet, i took advantage of an opportunity that was thrown my way, and i finally became a world champion. My best friend Edge made a whole career from picking his moments and that’s exactly what im going to do. I will be world champion again. Soon. But Dolph funnily that’s not what im out here to say. My message for you tonight is not that i’m going to take your title, its more about you needing to control that crazy little girl you call a girlfriend. You see iv’e been backstage the last few weeks and iv’e and there’s one girl in the back that iv’e actually kind of fell for. Relax ‘Ziggles’ its not your precious little AJ, you can keep that bag of crazy, its Kaitlyn. That’s right im the ‘secret admirer’ and this petty little argument stops now. I’m taking your championship, im taking your dream, im taking your spotlight! And im going to show off all over your face..”

*Mocks Zigglers hand gesture*









Just as he is about to exit the ring, he is interrupted by Big E’ Langston’s music hitting. As Big E’ is walking down the ramp Vickie Guerrero comes out and tells us she doesn’t want chaos on her show and organizes a match between the too for later that night. Big E’ vs Christian. 

Perfect return?


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Clobberin' said:


> *Its the start of RAW when unexpectedly, Christians theme hits to a standing ovation*
> 
> Christian walks to both sides of the ramp, performing his signature;
> 
> ...



Too bad I heard they won't return Christian till late this year.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Please don't expect a return or something, remember the new Paul Heyman guy :axel?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



tigermaskfan23 said:


> Too bad I heard they won't return Christian till late this year.


That's a shame! The captain is needed! There's a severe lack of decent faces.



xD7oom said:


> Please don't expect a return or something, remember the new Paul Heyman guy :axel?


Ahahaha touche.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I just hope whomever it is its not something thats apart of the comedy hour in WWE that its someone that can change the tide around and make things a bit more interesting.


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It's funny because we all know this isn't going to end that well but when you think about it, there's a lot of great possibilities in this reveal:

*AJ Lee* - Only in our dreams but how epic would it be if AJ was revealed as the secret admirer... and it wasn't just to mess with her head. She could be in the ring at the same time as the admirer is supposed to be revealed and someone hands Kaitlyn a note saying "Turn around". AJ hops on top of Kaitlyn and gives he a sloppy wet kiss. Instantly you got the best divas feud of all time.

*Big E Langston *- A perfect face turn for him. He's already technically a #1 contender for the world title and if you throw him sleeping around with AJ's enemy that's a great way to split him off from them.

*Christian *- Not gonna happen but this would be a perfect way to bring him back and get him into the world title picture. You could have Dolph Ziggler and AJ come out to tell Kaitlyn that the admirer is a fake and that no one likes her. Then Christian's music hits and he reveals himself as Kaitlyn's admirer. AJ and Kaitlyn get into a fight and then Christian and Dolph get into an altercation as well. A great mixed tag team feud right there.

*NXT Diva* - A great way for a diva like Paige to debut and make an impact automatically.

*Natalya* - A heel turn for her to get back in the title picture and get the push that we've been wanting her to get for the longest time.

*The Bella Twins *- This puts them in the title picture temporarily until Kharma comes back.

*Hornswoggle *- Yeah no...


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



xD7oom said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/plans-for-john-cena-vs-daniel-bryan-on-ppv-kaitlyns-secret-admirer/80850
> 
> I think it's Santino, what a surprise :lmao.


 * I * think it will be Hornswaggle..  :  :| :ex:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Do not turn Hall of Pain into a face.
He's the best monster heel other than Lesnar.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Do not turn Hall of Pain into a face.
> He's the best monster heel other than Lesnar.




Heel Kane >	Henry any day of the week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

For the love of god please be Christian. I want that dude back.

I have low expectations and think it'll probably be Hornswoggle or Santino though.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Oops... there they go dropping that ball again...


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I hope its someone good but who knows its WWE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

There's a way to salvage this angle.

Have it be Hand Henry who is Kaitlyn's secret admirer. And then she walks off in shock to think things through. Then have Hand reveal to the audience that Mark Henry was using his Sexual Chocolate charm to tutor him how to talk to women and write to Kaitlyn in the first place.

Have Hand be in front of the camera and say "I don't understand dad, I did it just how you told me to!" And then have Henry be looking off from around a corner and he can say "that's my boy!" *cheesy grin*

I'd LOL.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It'd be amusing if the completely fucked with us and it ended up being someone like the Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I just hope it's not Hornswoggle.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Daiko said:


> It'd be amusing if the completely fucked with us and it ended up being someone like the Brooklyn Brawler.


Would be even worse if it ends up being Hornswoggle.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

The return of SEXUAL CHOCOLATE! :henry1


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



ZZ Stylez said:


> The return of SEXUAL CHOCOLATE! :henry1


I can only hope!!! :


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



ZZ Stylez said:


> The return of SEXUAL CHOCOLATE! :henry1


Romantic Chocolate.:vince3 Keep it PG.:cena5


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Better be something meaningful.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It better be Damien Sandow. This way Cody can cost him his match vs Sheamus, and thus Sandow can come out looking strong in a loss. This sets up a face turn for Cody, and places Kaitlyn in a tough position. Ultimately she leads Cody on telling him he is the one, but she turns heel on him at SS with Sandow. Cody gets a rematch, and wins after cleanly defeating Damien Sandow in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Its obviously the plot destroyer Hornswoggle


----------



## amatusvos (Nov 19, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> I just hope the reveal has some rational relation to logic. I thought Sandow would be great but he's currently involved with his Sheamus storyline. Bray Wyatt could be fun (although not very logical). It will probably be AJ so they can have a reason to have the match they already have a reason to have at Payback.


Dude not very logical? Let me paint a picture for ya. Kaitlyn gets a text to meet this admirer at a disclosed location. She walks into a room and bray Wyatt is there rocking back and fourth in that chair. Rowan and Harper kidnap kaitlyn.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



chargebeam said:


> I just hope it's not Hornswoggle.


It's always Hornswoggle. 

But on the offchance it's not: please be someone from NXT, please be someone from NXT, please be someone from NXT.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Bray Wyatt would seem to be a great choice for Kaitlyn's Secret admirer.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Hornswoggle, then Kaitlyn would say "you're a freak!, get out of here!", booya... heel kaitlyn, end of story.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

To me it is obviously going to be Natalya. She has been out of the Diva's picture for a long time, and what better way to make her way towards getting the belt than to try and throw Kaitlyn off her game. Then when Nattie beats her and becomes the new champ, she can do us all a favor and trash the belt so that a better one can be brought out.

OK, that last part may be fantasy, but I still believe it will be Natalya.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



NikkiSixx said:


> But on the offchance it's not: please be someone from NXT, please be someone from NXT, please be someone from NXT.


#BoDallas #Vinceistrolling #fuckyouwwe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Hornswoggle or Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Ugh, this is still a thing?


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

A returning Christian!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I am not sure what bums me out more about this storyline, the fact that this is the most interest the divas division has had in a year, or the fact that this storyline has more mystery to it than the WWE title picture.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



truk83 said:


> It better be Damien Sandow. This way Cody can cost him his match vs Sheamus, and thus Sandow can come out looking strong in a loss. This sets up a face turn for Cody, and places Kaitlyn in a tough position. Ultimately she leads Cody on telling him he is the one, but she turns heel on him at SS with Sandow. Cody gets a rematch, and wins after cleanly defeating Damien Sandow in the middle of the ring.


See, common sense and good booking with future thinking like that, is exactly what will get you release from WWE "Creative"


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

*Mark Henry*:I hope it is not him, way to ruin on of the best heels in WWE right now
*Big E*: Don´t get me wrong. I don´t want to be him not because I hate him , but because it would be terrible way to turn him face. Nobody would take him seriously after that.
*Cody Rhodes*: I hope it is Cody. Now, when Kofi is out of action, we need new midcard babyface. Plus, his current character is a bit stale, faceturn could freshen him up a bit.
*Christian*: Decent way to bring him back and have him feud with Ziggler, while AJ and Kaitlyn would be fighting over Divas title.
*Any random Diva*: We all know that Diva´s division sucks right now and have a actual feud over a title is good way to care about division at all.
*Hornfucker*: No. Just no.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Kalashnikov said:


> #BoDallas #Vinceistrolling #fuckyouwwe


At the risk of sounding childish: h8 u.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I see someone completely unexpected and pathetic being revealed and this place going nuts :lmao


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Man I hope it's heel Bo Dallas. That would be amazing. I'm pretty sure it won't be him though, most likely AJ. If it's Bo or Big E I'm happy either way.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Lol... wtf... 
It'll be just one of the divas.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Inb4 it's Golddust just because he likes Kaitlyn's title.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Frankly, I hope it's Ricardo Rodriguez. Let me explain.

Big Ricky, as we all know, is super-over, more over than ADR in fact, and putting him in a storyline romance with Kaitlyn would add depth to his character. Remember the smoochy he gave Renee Young a few weeks back? And how ADR pulled him away?

This could also be a catalyst, one of several, for a pending ADR-Big Ricky split. ADR could get jealous, could turn back heel, turn on Big Ricky. It would make interesting TV.


----------



## James007619 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

if its not ziggler or rhodes i will lose intrest
i tottaly want rhodes and kaitlyn vs ziggler and aj whc and divas

But please no bellas or big e!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I'm not really bothered who it is tbh, but as others have said a returning Christian feuding with Dolph would be nice.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Inb4 it's Golddust just because he likes Kaitlyn's title.


O god I don't want to remember that dibiase golddust story 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It's going to be the Styling, profiling, limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheeling n' dealing son of a gun. The nature boy :cool2

:flair Woooooo !!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I swear to god if this turns out to be Hornswoggle I am switching off


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I swear to god if this turns out to be Hornswoggle I am switching off



There is 0.00000001% or even less reason for it to be Hornswoggle............which means knowing WWE your probably right 

Personally I'm clinging to Natalya's 'creep' comment from last week and praying for a Christian face return and a possible feud with Ziggles.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I doubt its going to be anyone tha twould turn Kaitlyn heel as all the current "challengers" AJ and the Bellas are already heel.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

And cue the Hornswoggle music.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer

In case anybody wanted to know, there's a poll on WWE.com on who you think will be the admirer. 

Spoiler Alert:


Cody is in at first and Swoggle is 2nd.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I would mark out if it was Kharma, it would be a great way for her to return. It's unlikely that it'll be her though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Kaitlyn turning on whoever his admirer is and breaking his heart would be perfect for a heel turn.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Undertaker


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*









lol.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Punkholic said:


> Kaitlyn turning on whoever his admirer is and breaking his heart would be perfect for a heel turn.


I rest my case.
Ricardo all the way.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

That WWE poll, the fact that Hornswoggle is in second place :lmao

The fact that Langston's name isn't there makes me think that its probably him.... or The Bellas

Wait... why do I even care?

Oh right, it's the most interesting storyline right now the week before Payback fpalm


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

might be ricardo or as most said they just say to fuck with everything and go with hornswoggle


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

All I know is that if this theme doesn't immediately follow the big reveal, I will be disappointed:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Kaitlyn's secret admirer is Bray Wyatt. He kidnaps her, keeps her locked in some unknown location and every once in a while we get these weird ass found-footage style like videos of her being tortured bythe entire Wyatt family. Thus, the birth of the new Attitude Era.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

A. It will turn out to be Mark Henry and we will see the return of the sexual chocolate gimmick

B. It was Hornswoggle 

C. It was the King because he wanted the puppies!

D. It was the rock wanting some pie


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Now we know it's not Hornswoggle, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, or Great Khali since they're on WWE's poll.


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Its Evan Bourne now shut up with the guesses, Evan Bourne is returning tonight.

Its not fucking Bray Wyatt or anyone big star.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Zeb Colter or Teddy Long...player :shock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I have a feeling it'll be somebody comical (i.e Santino Marella, Hornswoggle, etc). I don't really think it makes sense for it to be Dolph, because he's returning and wrestling, it'd be awkward for him to be revealed as her secret admirer and then wrestle a match.. Just seems weird, I guess.

& I don't get why any inactive wrestler (Evan Bourne, etc) would be revealed, they're irrelevant.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

:lawler Kaitlyn's secret admirer was the WWE app! Imagine that Cole.

:cole3 Ooooh my!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Dr.Boo said:


> :lawler Kaitlyn's secret admirer was the WWE app! Imagine that Cole.
> 
> :cole3 Ooooh my!


Don't jix it, buddy! Better yet, DON'T MAKE THEM CHANGE THEIR IDEA LAST MINUTE, You never know if they're reading this or not. :vince

The WWE App & Kaitlyn will be the next power-couple. It'll be 100x better than Macho Man and Liz, Edge and Lita, Triple H and Shawn Michaels vince2), and others. #DRAW #BOOKIT :vince5


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Its either Aj,Big E or Ziggler trust me. My bet is on Ziggler though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It will be Layla or Nattie, because its the only way this shit would be anyway entertaining


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Someone put it to me that Morrison may return tonight. I can't see it, not before a PPV.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Big E Langston being the secret admirer would totally fuck up AJ she will go into crazy mode


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Maybe it's King? :lawler


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I still say it's Big Ricky.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

And Kaitlyns secret admirer will be revealed on the wwe app :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I have two guesses. First, Zack Ryder. He's been known to follow diva's around, and he recently changed his look so that would all kind of make sense.

And my second, for some random reason I think it could be Christian. Just because I could see creative being like, "Well Christian, we have shit for you so we're just gunna put you in a random love angle with Kaitlyn."


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

This reveal will either be off the wall amazing or absolutely suck. (Going with the latter).


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Bo Dallas


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Have we considered that Kaitlyn won't be impressed with who it is laugh and walk away, turning heel?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Here we goo, bout to find out


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I can't believe how much I enjoyed that girly piece of soap opera. Big E, Kaitlyn and AJ are all awesome.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Well not 100% awful. At least they kinda progressed the feud in an obvious way.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow I expected a Big E face turn but this is definately gonna get him some more heat for a couple of weeks and gives the AJ Kaitlyn feud more depth kudos to wwe for not turning this into an excuse to shove hornfucker down our throat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

The segment was honestly some of the best heel work I've seen from anybody in the WWE for a long time. Go AJ! Also I was half right about it being Big E


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

That was....good......? Who would have thought?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Michael the Narwha said:


> The segment was honestly some of the best heel work I've seen from anybody in the WWE for a long time. Go AJ! Also I was half right about it being Big E


See what happens when you give the Divas a tv show and something to work towards. Nah, I was shocked too.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Big E fucked up. He should've got some ass first and then did what he did.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I really liked that segment in all honesty, this is more of the kind of heel work we should be seeing from AJ, who has unfortunately become not much more than Dolph's cheerleader over the last few months.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Minus Kaitlyn trying to cry that was good. The moment Langston dropped her i knew something good was gonna happen.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I was expecting Sandow or Rhodes possibly but I thought it was a decent segment and it's good to see the Divas have an actual storyline for once.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

that was a good segment, i have to say, i thought big e was finally going to break away from aj and dolph.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Biggy swapping to his horrible attire 

Poops, wrong fred.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

That was actually a decent showing between Kaitlyn and AJ, if not a little rough around the edges. The crowd showed interest in their segment, and it simultaneously managed to propel their rivalry to new heights. In the meantime, I'm hoping that Kaitlyn retains the title so WWE can capitalize on their chemistry and further progress the storyline.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I laughed so hard during that segment. I don't know why Kaitlyn was so upset, she didn't look so thrilled about Big E anyway.

Speaking about the E, he needs to add some of the material from his shirt to his ring attire.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

So proud of AJ, held that segment together and delivered some EXCELLENT heel work. :clap


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't believe that actually turned out to be a pretty decent segment, AJ has got some dang good mic skills.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I can't believe there was a divas segment longer than 2 minutes...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

They're actually putting together a pretty decent feud here, imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

AJ is actually pretty good on the mic.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Bear with me here:

I predict Kaitlyn eventually joining up with the Wyatt Family as AJ referred to her as trailer trash. Wyatt Family will accept her with open arms and there will be instant feuds between these two stables. Some may say that won't work because it's heel vs. heel. It's two different types of heels: you've got the arrogant, cockiness of Ziggler's stable, and the creepiness that you find yourself rooting for against him in Wyatt Family.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Good feud...killed when they actually have to wrestle a 5 minute match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I laughed so hard during that segment. I don't know why Kaitlyn was so upset, *she didn't look so thrilled about Big E anyway.*
> 
> Speaking about the E, he needs to add some of the material from his shirt to his ring attire.


Yeah, what a bitch. She deserved to be dropped by him after she hurt his feelings like that.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Can anyone remember a better Divas promo to hype a match than the one AJ delivered tonight? I'm struggling to think of one, ever. The segment was really good apart from Kaitlyn's bad acting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ is actually pretty good on the mic.


One of the best mic workers in the comp now. Just needs a diva equally as good.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why Kaitlyn was so upset, she didn't look so thrilled about Big E anyway.


Kaitlyn: "But you're black...and you have bigger titties than I do."


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Best divas segment in years. Kaitlyn doesn't look too comfortable on the mic though


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I laughed when Big E came out, and laughed even harder at Kaitlyn's repulsed reaction. Like she didn't know what to do. :lmao When it turned out to be AJ and Big E trolling her, I thought it was a nice swerve. The verbal abuse she threw at Kaitlyn was also something that was needed to fuel the feud, and gave some actual justification to Kaitlyn physically retaliating. Finally something heelish that deserved some punishment.

But man, during the whole segment, Kaitlyn's acting just got to me so hard. I love her, but she can't really act, and she looked ugly as hell when she was "crying" or whatever that was supposed to be. At least she was wearing something that gave a nice view of her cleavage. As fake as those tits are.

All in all, I don't think it was bad in itself, as it served its purpose to build up a feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Happenstan said:


> Kaitlyn: "But you're black...and you have bigger titties than I do."


And natur...

Oh god...*shivers*


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

So, there we have it - we actually witnessed a decent build-up to a divas match.

In other news, hell just froze over.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

kaitlyn's breasts, even if they aye fake, are fantastic


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



x78 said:


> Can anyone remember a better Divas promo to hype a match than the one AJ delivered tonight? I'm struggling to think of one, ever. The segment was really good apart from Kaitlyn's bad acting.







Also the segment where Mickie James kidnapped Ashley under a big present and ended up kissing Trish with a nosebleed. I can't find it on Youtube, though.

But yeah, it's been too long, three years at the very minimum. Shocking given how I reacted when the segment began.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

So wanna fuck AJ


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



CupofCoffee said:


> So, there we have it - we actually witnessed a decent build-up to a divas match.
> 
> In other news, hell just froze over.


I still say wait until they wrestle. Then we'll see just how fast the wheels come off the wagon.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Kaitlyn's acting was fine as it didn't hurt the segment. It's very hard to play that kind of role and she isn't a trained actress. Plus her looks more than make up for it.

I'm confident their match is going to be quite good as AJ is pretty good, Kaitlyn has showed tremendous improvements over the last year and even had a pretty good match against Eve when she won the title.

I wish they'd let them do a hardcore match to end their feud. That would kick ass.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

The story line with the promo was pretty good. It was something that was missing in the divas division. I just hope the match will be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Happenstan said:


> I still say wait until they wrestle. Then we'll see just how fast the wheels come off the wagon.


They're both fairly good in the ring so I don't have too many worries there.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Brye said:


> They're both fairly good in the ring so I don't have too many worries there.


So you're the booker. How much time do you give them? Longer than 5 minutes?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I thought it was funny how kaitlyn had to pull her skirt back down. I swear that outfit was pretty stupid.

Aside from that at first I was thinking "Well fuck..." when Big E's music came out, but I knew it was too good to just be left at that. Even though the end to that segment was predictable I agree that it made for decent buildup to a diva's match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Happenstan said:


> So you're the booker. How much time do you give them? Longer than 5 minutes?


I'd give them 7-9 mins and give it an ending that allows the feud to continue.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Brye said:


> I'd give them 7-9 mins and give it an ending that allows the feud to continue.


Really? That's a bit more faith that I have. :lol You may be right though since the Diva's need footage for their tv show.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I died :lol when Big E's music hit


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Don't know if Kaitlyn was crying because she didnt want Big E's Big D or she was crying because She was fooled.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I loved Big E's attire and presentation. it was like he was taking tips on how to have game from the 90's 

I wonder if AJ and Kaitlin will get a promo package played before their match at Payback? That'd be crazy.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

First thing 
Hot damn Kaitlyn looked good tonight. 

Second thing......that was a good promo.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Also, you see what happens when you actually INVEST some time into a divas segment that is worth something. The crowd actually gave a shit about Kaitlyn and AJ. The WWE actually did something right with a diva storyline. Let's see them do some more of that stuff.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Big E's outfit fucking killed me, :lmao.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rbhayek said:


> Also, you see what happens when you actually INVEST some time into a divas segment that is worth something. The crowd actually gave a shit about Kaitlyn and AJ. The WWE actually did something right with a diva storyline. Let's see them do some more of that stuff.


I would have much rather her actually have a secret admirer instead of trying to build to what's going be a very blah match at Payback.

And the crowd did not give 2 shits haha, no one did.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Yeah, I gotta say, that was actually a pretty good segment. Started to grumble when I saw Big E come out, but he totally rocked that shirt. Then him dropping her and AJ coming out, promo seemed pretty genuine for a change.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> I would have much rather her actually have a secret admirer instead of trying to build to what's going be a very blah match at Payback.
> 
> And the crowd did not give 2 shits haha, no one did.


They did react. They weren't quiet. They reacted. I'm not making this shit up. I watched the segment.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rbhayek said:


> They did react. They weren't quiet. They reacted. I'm not making this shit up. I watched the segment.


Maybe when AJ came out because it's AJ, but they did not care that AJ dooped Kaitlyn, no one did haha.

It's hard to care about anything with the divas because we all know the matches will just suck no matter if they get build or not, they are just there to look sexy and promote shit really.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Maybe when AJ came out because it's AJ, but they did not care that AJ dooped Kaitlyn, no one did haha.
> 
> It's hard to care about anything with the divas because we all know the matches will just suck no matter if they get build or not, they are just there to look sexy and promote shit really.


when AJ came out and then the slap and mini brawl. Those moments is what I am referring to.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rbhayek said:


> when AJ came out and then the slap and mini brawl. Those moments is what I am referring to.


Doesn't matter if they popped or not, the match is still gonna suck & no one is gonna care about the divas still because the company doesn't about them.

I mean the Triple H/Orton WM 25 match had GREAT build, but does that mean i love the match? no it doesn't because that match is GARBAGE.

Doesn't matter how good the build is if the match does not pay off.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Doesn't matter if they popped or not, the match is still gonna suck & no one is gonna care about the divas still because the company doesn't about them.
> 
> I mean the Triple H/Orton WM 25 match had GREAT build, but does that mean i love the match? no it doesn't because that match is GARBAGE.
> 
> Doesn't matter how good the build is if the match does not pay off.


Well I would agree with you usually but AJ and Kaitlyn if given time, a big IF, can actually put together a decent match. Meh, we'll see.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rbhayek said:


> Well I would agree with you usually but AJ and Kaitlyn if given time, a big IF, can actually put together a decent match. Meh, we'll see.


That's like saying the X-Divsion will be great in TNA again :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

What amuses me the most is that the match between Kaitlyn and AJ has been better promoted than any other match at the Payback PPV, IMO. That may be good for the Diva's division, and it might be bad for everyone else. Hard to tell at this time.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Kaitlyn :agree:

AJ was putting her over well. :clap


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> That's like saying the X-Divsion will be great in TNA again :lmao


Glass half full better than glass half empty. I already know I am gonna hate the main event so I try to look upon the mid card matches haha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Yay lets put over some bad angle that was used before with the same result and it sucked multiple times over. Hell this same angle was done in NXT earlier this year.

Goodness this was a train-wreck of stupidity tonight.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Max Mouse said:


> Don't know if Kaitlyn was crying because she didnt want Big E's Big D or she was crying because She was fooled.


:lmaoDefinitely cause of the Big D..she probably got horny as shit when Big E's music hit lol


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Zeus85 said:


> :lmaoDefinitely cause of the Big D..she probably got horny as shit when Big E's music hit lol


She was still hurting from the swarm of bees that stung her lips.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

im really happy the divas division is getting somewhat of a push, hopefully wwe doesnt screw this up and builds on it, the trish and lita era was intresting and shows the potential for the division aj and kaitylin could be the next trish and lita, add paige into the mix and some characther development and promos i dont see why those 3 cant rebuild the division


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Doesn't matter if they popped or not, the match is still gonna suck & no one is gonna care about the divas still because the company doesn't about them.
> 
> I mean the Triple H/Orton WM 25 match had GREAT build, but does that mean i love the match? no it doesn't because that match is GARBAGE.
> 
> Doesn't matter how good the build is if the match does not pay off.


First you say that no one reacted, then he presented you with the evidence and suddenly you decide that it doesn't matter if they got a good reaction or not. fpalm

The buildup does matter, it's all part of the product. I believe their match will be, at the least, decent but if it happens to be not that good it's not a big deal if people are still entertained.

Some people work hard to find flaws in everything, I mean there are even some posts talking shit about Kaitlyn's looks? fpalm Just enjoy the damn thing and be happy the divas finally get some decent and meaningful air time.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rybacker said:


> im really happy the divas division is getting somewhat of a push, hopefully wwe doesnt screw this up and builds on it, the trish and lita era was intresting and shows the potential for the division aj and kaitylin could be the next trish and lita, add paige into the mix and some characther development and promos i dont see why those 3 cant rebuild the division


Don't forget Emma


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Doesn't matter if they popped or not, the match is still gonna suck


if given time the match will be good, all these girls can wrestle, if aj was in tna people would be talking about her being the best female talent on earth


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

And with her being the admirer Its confirmed


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

there was no admirer?


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*



FredForeskinn said:


> there was no admirer?


Oh shut it you.
Stop ruining my hope of the return Of HLA


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*



Adam Cool said:


> Oh shut it you.
> Stop tuining my hope of *te return Of HLA*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

When I saw the title I half expected this thread to have been started by K2fan fpalm


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I was hoping Kaitlyn's admirer would be Bray Wyatt ... imagine it ... 
* Bray Wyatt debut
* Seduces Kaitlyn who then turns heel
* Sets up a Ziggler face turn
* Bray & Ziggler feud

but hey, I'm just one of the voiceless & I don't work for WWE, so what do I know?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



AlienND said:


> I was hoping Kaitlyn's admirer would be Bray Wyatt ... imagine it ...
> * Bray Wyatt debut
> * Seduces Kaitlyn who then turns heel
> * Sets up a Ziggler face turn
> ...


but then, which diva would turn face?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



validreasoning said:


> if given time the match will be good, all these girls can wrestle, if aj was in tna people would be talking about her being the best female talent on earth


It doesn't matter if they can "wrestle". The divas is not where the money is at. They don't draw shit. People don't pay to see woman wrestle... and most of them are God awful at cutting promos, the fans can't connect with any of the divas if they don't talk. It seems AJ is the only diva that ever has a mic in her hand and she's not great on the mic either. Kaitlyn talks occasionally as well, but that's it.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

AJ ***** sex tape will have more viewers than all the wrestlemania combined


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



AlienND said:


> I was hoping Kaitlyn's admirer would be Bray Wyatt ... imagine it ...
> * Bray Wyatt debut
> * Seduces Kaitlyn who then turns heel
> * Sets up a Ziggler face turn
> ...


/thread


----------



## drindy (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



validreasoning said:


> if given time the match will be good, all these girls can wrestle, if aj was in tna people would be talking about her being the best female talent on earth


No they wouldn't


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

I could only imagine a sex tape with AJ, Kaitlyn, and Big D Langston

Positive it would make


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Cyon said:


> I laughed when Big E came out, and laughed even harder at Kaitlyn's repulsed reaction. Like she didn't know what to do. :lmao When it turned out to be AJ and Big E trolling her, I thought it was a nice swerve. The verbal abuse she threw at Kaitlyn was also something that was needed to fuel the feud, and gave some actual justification to Kaitlyn physically retaliating. Finally something heelish that deserved some punishment.
> 
> But man, during the whole segment, Kaitlyn's acting just got to me so hard. I love her, but she can't really act, and she looked ugly as hell when she was "crying" or whatever that was supposed to be. *At least she was wearing something that gave a nice view of her cleavage.* As fake as those tits are.
> 
> All in all, I don't think it was bad in itself, as it served its purpose to build up a feud.


Her and Natalya's... :yum:


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

I was disappointed they didn't go with the Big E thing at first, but then AJ saved it with a fantastic heel promo.

There is a reason this girl got popular in the first place, she has talent. If the WWE would stop shoehorning her into feuds where she doesn't belong and push her as a competitor in her own right like..um, this, then she wouldn't get all the hate she garners on this forum.

Also, Kaitlin. Mmm.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Zeus85 said:


> :lmaoDefinitely cause of the Big D..*she probably got horny as shit when Big E's music hit lol*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



The Long Con said:


> I mean there are even some posts talking shit about Kaitlyn's looks?


Exactly. If these idiots who attack her looks met her & found out that she wanted you to bang her, would they say no because of her lips or bad acting? Fuck outta here. :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

So, that's what they call " enter in the head of the opponent " and " ultimate bullying " ? Damn, the writers of Lita vs Trish Stratus must be laughing their ass off :lol


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

What is a lesbain? *squints* *thinks* Oh. OOOOOHHHHH. Lesbian. The word you want is lesbian.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

Kaitlyn looked hot and AJ is always hot thats all that really matters lol. Anybody that says they wouldn't bang Kaitlyn is lying


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

A lot of people are missing something here:


CM Punk Is A God said:


> It doesn't matter if they can "wrestle". The divas is not where the money is at. They don't draw shit. People don't pay to see woman wrestle...


You're right, but what you're missing is this - they've never been the top draw, and that's fine.

Even when Womens Wrestling was at it's best with Trish & Lita, people were still mainly tuning in for Rock & Austin. Mae Young and Moolah may have had great runs and reigns but people were watching for Hogan and Flair, the female Wrestlers were to make the show stronger overall (since there's no point having half a good show and half a crappy show).

The main thing they should be focusing on is good entertainment and storylines. And I said "good". What puzzles the shit out of me is that there are great male talents who never get "storylines", just "feuds". Just Orton facing Rhodes for 12 weeks straight. Cesaro faces guys but never gets "blood wars", real "stories" where guys hate each other, even Kofi has been here for a thousand years and his only real ones were Orton and possibly McIntire. Guys just have matches and never get to explore their character, get angry, have HHH-Orton house brawls or Austin/Booker-style Supermarket fights.

Whereas you look over to the Women's division and they get them all the time. Team Flawless vs Mickie James, Natalya's farting bullshit, Secret Admirer, Beth & Natalya's team, Eve being jealous of Layla. They get infinitely more "blood feuds" or "real storylines" but the only thing is they all blow. Obviously each division has their own writers and road agents etc. but there's a lot they could learn from each other.

Where these guys pull Rock/Austin numbers is totally irrelevant because it's not expected of them. Would they, you and I all like them to do it? Sure. But for now I'd just like to see a great heated rivalry with a genuine logical story, not some "I fart and stand next to a tall guy" bullshit.

Honestly? I loved last nights segment. I like that AJ cares about what the does and her excuse of getting used by men genuinely made sense. Storylines where they call up shit from years ago is always a plus because it uses the audiences intelligence. It's good continuity.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

AJ's promo was epic, easily the best diva's segment since Mickie James with a bloody face asking Trish if she loves her now.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Alkomesh2 said:


> AJ's promo was epic, easily the best diva's segment since Mickie James with a bloody face asking Trish if she loves her now.


It is definitely the best Diva's promo in quite some time, not that the competition has been that great either, but I am really glad they gave the Divas division a storyline of some kind


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*



tommo010 said:


> When I saw the title I half expected this thread to have been started by K2fan fpalm


When I say the spelling of the title, I half expected it to be Rayfu.


But yeah, there was no lesbian connotations attached to that whatsoever. Sorry about ruining your HLA wishes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



Slider575 said:


> It is definitely the best Diva's promo in quite some time, not that the competition has been that great either, but I am really glad they gave the Divas division a storyline of some kind


Ditto. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*



Like A Boss said:


> I could only imagine a sex tape with AJ, Kaitlyn, and Big D Langston
> 
> Positive it would make


Let's make it happen...to hell with PG! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :vince5


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

It was predictable but at least they're going somewhere with it. AJ is pretty good on the mic, I like how her delivery changes throughout the promo. I'm not expecting much from the match but it could surprise me (just like the Gail/Taryn match from Slammiversary).


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*

AJ is really fucking good. I don't care that some people find her annoying or whatever. I find her to be really talented.

After seeing her promo last night, I'm convinced it's also no coincidence her matches are some of the better divas matches. I think she seems to have an understanding of all around wrestling psychology and everything that entails. Or at the very least if not a full understanding yet, more of an understanding than the other divas do.

I'd like to see a feud vs Nattie at some point because I bet the two of them could put together something halfway decent.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



pointoforder said:


> AJ is really fucking good. I don't care that some people find her annoying or whatever. I find her to be really talented.
> 
> After seeing her promo last night, I'm convinced it's also no coincidence her matches are some of the better divas matches. I think she seems to have an understanding of all around wrestling psychology and everything that entails. Or at the very least if not a full understanding yet, more of an understanding than the other divas do.
> 
> I'd like to see a *feud vs Nattie *at some point because I bet the two of them could put together something halfway decent.


The matches would be more than halfway decent, both of them are good in-ring workers & AJ, more so than Nattie, has proved she's good on the stick, so the promos would be at least decent on AJ's part.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

Her and Jay Lethal should have released a sextape, then again she was skinnier and not as hot as now back then.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

I've never known any personally, but isn't Danny Thomas one?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: I always knew AJ was a lesbain*

:troll


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

:lol at anyone who is impressed by the build to this Kaitlyn and AJ match. A fucking soap opera-esque secret admirer angle? Really? I guess when you're used to getting served nutraloaf, anything with some type of flavoring tastes good. The entire WWE writing staff needs to sit down and watch the build to the Gail Kim and Taryn Terrell match that occurred at Slammiversary, and then perform a case study on the entire feud.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good promo by AJ even if the storyline was rubbish. Look forward to the match and think it will be good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Big E strollin and trollin


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone still thinks AJ's bad on the mic.. :lol She was good last night, some people are biased against her plus the fact that "she's small!!1!". Get over it.

She's 10x better than Kaitlyn, Kaitlyn seems awkward and nervous on the mic, which is probably why they only do backstage segments with her. If you want your Divas champion to be over & stuff, give her more mic time etc so she can at least improve.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



rybacker said:


> im really happy the divas division is getting somewhat of a push, hopefully wwe doesnt screw this up and builds on it, the trish and lita era was intresting and shows the potential for the division *aj and kaitylin could be the next trish and lita*, add paige into the mix and some characther development and promos i dont see why those 3 cant rebuild the division


Not in your wildest dreams. Trish and Lita were both talented wrestlers and could both play heel and face characters well. You only have to watch some of their matches such as the cage match on RAW. AJ and Kaitlyn could only dream of putting on a match half that good!

I will agree that AJ has some talent and is the best thing in the Divas roster right now, but Kaitlyn doesn't have 10% of the talent or charisma that either Trish or Lita had. The AJ/Kaitlyn feud may be ok, there's some potential though I'd rather see Natalya in Kaitlyn's position in this. However to suggest that they could be the new Lita/Trish and match the rivalry and matches those two had is laughable.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So it was AJ all along fuck you AJ you slut I hope Kaitlyn beats the shit out of you at Payback


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ definately knows what she's doing to get a reaction like that out of KKF.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> AJ definately knows what she's doing to get a reaction like that out of KKF.


NAh, KKF has been ass hurt about AJ for a while


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it was so obviously going to be a catfish situation. only thing that's stupid is aj dissing kaitlyn to her face for like three minutes straight. when they stand face to face aj looks like a midget in comparison. no midget would have the balls to mess with a huge teary bitch like that.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So it was AJ all along fuck you AJ you slut I hope Kaitlyn beats the shit out of you at Payback


Yo should keep that sig picture. It makes me forget about your comments and focusing on a great ass instead.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

There will still be some people who will hate on AJ regardless of how she does :lol.

The storyline and the concept behind it sucks but the reveal and the segment afterwards was really well done. AJ really tore into Kaitlyn and did really great. She can be really good on the mic as shown here. Kaitlyn actually showed emotion which is a first! Acting wasn't the greatest but its the first time I've seen the divas get a reaction and people have actually started to care about a divas feud in a long ass time (definitely since before kelly kelly came to WWE....). So job well done.


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

AJ can do no wrong. Her promo was so great I wanted to lick her asshole. Even if it was bad I'd still want to swathe my tongue all over and around her starfish.

If Big E is going to roll out like that again he needs a fanny pack. Looks like he borrowed an old shirt from Stevie Ray of Harlem Heat.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Should've been Bray Wyatt. He could have brainwashed her, making her one of his followers.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

leobeast said:


> Should've been Bray Wyatt. He could have brainwashed her, making her one of his followers.


WOuld have been much more interesting


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Ivan Hedcutov said:


> AJ can do no wrong. Her promo was so great I wanted to lick her asshole. Even if it was bad I'd still want to swathe my tongue all over and around her starfish.
> 
> If Big E is going to roll out like that again he needs a fanny pack. Looks like he borrowed an old shirt from Stevie Ray of Harlem Heat.


Well atleast you chose to make your first post with a mildly disturbing bang. 

Kaitlyn and Big E was awkward to watch but I find Aj entertaining as a Heel. Girls are really starting to hate on her, even the tumblr worship shrine they have for her over there, was not up to it's usual fanboy/girlness.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*That was a nice little story they did there, I'm impressed. It was short enough, didn't take up too much TV time but still felt like it had a long enough length to mean something when they pulled the switch. The blow-off for it, fit right into the storyline and made it feel more important than it previously did with their lame promos where Kaitlyn would call AJ crazy and AJ would respond by attacking her.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> :lol at anyone who is impressed by the build to this Kaitlyn and AJ match. A fucking soap opera-esque secret admirer angle? Really? I guess when you're used to getting served nutraloaf, anything with some type of flavoring tastes good. The entire WWE writing staff needs to sit down and watch the build to the Gail Kim and Taryn Terrell match that occurred at Slammiversary, and then perform a case study on the entire feud.


Soap opera style angles in wrestling. Oh my God this is unprecedented.


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

Vex said:


> Well atleast you chose to make your first post with a mildly disturbing bang.


Thanks. AJ looks spotless with impeccable hygiene but my tongue isn't going anywhere near Vicki Guerrero's culo. Not playing Hide The Chorizo either. She puts away too many Hardee's Burgers.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

lol what the fuck was even that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kaitlyn's secret admirer will reveal on RAW.*



sizor said:


> Don't forget Emma


Emmas gimmick is hilarious


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

How I hope the rest of this storyline goes:

AJ wins at Payback and a rematch at MITB

Natalya tries to console her buddy Kaitlyn but Kaitlyn looses it and attacks AJ any chance she has

One time when Kaitlyn is attacking AJ, the Wyatts pull her off and take her away consoling her. They then get heat for taking advantage of Kaitlyn.

Natalya blames AJ for Kaitlyn being unstable and challenges for the title at Summerslam and AJ retains

Kaitlyn returns with the Wyatts who are fueding with Dolph and Big E

Kaitlyn turns on Natalya for trying to 'jump in her spot' while she was gone and has a number 1 contenders match with her. Kaitlyn wins.

We then have Dolph, Big E and AJ vs The Wyatts and Kaitlyn leading into the fall with an AJ vs Natalya vs Kaitlyn 3 way happening at some point.



then the WWE creative team has Natalya, Khali and Swoggle go in for a 3 way faction war!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That segment last night was awful. I mean...whoa!


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought there was some slight over acting but it was OK. Honestly though, they should have done this after Payback and given the girls a good couple weeks to build up to a ppv.

I think THAT is where wwe struggles a lot. They don't establish a feud until the week of a ppv.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope I'm not the only one who noticed the Ziggler reference in the "You're sad, weak, pitiful. Face it Kaitlyn you're just trash" bit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ is so overrated the only reason why she has this push is cos shes sucked off Vince. Kaitlyn could beat the shit out of this midget girl in real life so they fucking better not screw over Kaitlyn at Payback. As for Big E Langston he sucks at acting and cant act a romantic role out even if his life depended on it and my god this guy actually owns a decent pair of pants why doesnt he wear them in the ring instead of that disgusting attire that is close to having a malfunction and seeing everything


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Although Kaitlyn and Big E were pretty rough around the edges, I was highly impressed with AJ's promo. In terms of character and mic skills, AJ is one of the most unique divas in a long while.


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is so overrated the only reason why she has this push is cos shes sucked off Vince.


Actual fellatio? Guess I'm a little behind on my wrestling message boardin'. Lucky Vince. Hope he tapped her buttflower too.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

ATF said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who noticed the Ziggler reference in the "You're sad, weak, pitiful. Face it Kaitlyn you're just trash" bit.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the fact I am always right...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is so overrated *the only reason why she has this push is cos shes sucked off Vince.* Kaitlyn could beat the shit out of this midget girl in real life so they fucking better not screw over Kaitlyn at Payback. As for Big E Langston he sucks at acting and cant act a romantic role out even if his life depended on it and my god this guy actually owns a decent pair of pants why doesnt he wear them in the ring instead of that disgusting attire that is close to having a malfunction and seeing everything


Two words for ya: *Barbie Blank.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

gl83 said:


>


Ahh now I know why it was ringing some bells. :lol

I wonder how much longer it will be before AJ goes all black widow on Ziggs.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah I noticed it to. She used it really well actually. Wrestlers steal from each other all the time (Miz stole the Rock's 9 year old joke about Heyman being a walrus for example) so it doesn't bother me as long as it's done well.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ATF said:


> Two words for ya: *Barbie Blank.*


Barbie didnt suck off Vince or anyone else. She worked her ass of the right way. AJ has just sucked off Vince to get all the pushes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie didnt suck off Vince or anyone else. She worked her ass of the right way. AJ has just sucked off Vince to get all the pushes


You just keep telling yourself that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie didnt suck off Vince or anyone else. She worked her ass of the right way. AJ has just sucked off Vince to get all the pushes


Uhhhh.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie didnt suck off Vince or anyone else. She worked her ass of the right way. AJ has just sucked off Vince to get all the pushes


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

Did she or did she not accept Mr McMahon's penis in her mouth? Doesn't matter if he emptied his grapefruits in there.

Has anyone had to bury their face in Linda McMahon's salt & pepper tumbleweed to get a push? Linda puts her theme music on a loop to add insult to injury.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

KKF's hatred of AJ makes me :lmao.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She worked her ass of the right way.


Yeah. On her back shooting the peace sign with her legs. V


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly >>> AJ

Funny how back in 2011 AJ was jobbing on NXT and Kelly Kelly was on Raw as divas champion its only when Kelly Kelly left in 2012 that AJ got noticed and you know why that is cos she sucked off Vince to get noticed even Trent Barreta who dated AJ said she wasent liked backstage til suddenly getting this push and it doesnt take a genius to work out how she got this push


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly >>> AJ
> 
> Funny how back in 2011 AJ was jobbing on NXT and Kelly Kelly was on Raw as divas champion its only when Kelly Kelly left in 2012 that AJ got noticed and you know why that is cos she sucked off Vince to get noticed even Trent Barreta who dated AJ said she wasent liked backstage til suddenly getting this push and it doesnt take a genius to work out how she got this push


Well, let's quickly resume it in three words: AJ _can wrestle_.

Kelly was Divas Champ only for 2 reasons:
1) she was more over than the other Divas at the time;
2) she had her legs always open.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly was the main diva in the company and she has the most fans and thats why she was divas champion. AJ was nothing back in 2011


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

And she was essentially above the WWE Title in 2012... and quite more over than K2.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not sure how this conversation ended up taking a turn towards Kelly Kelly, but AJ is far more talented than she ever hoped to be.


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

I think they both have butt dimples. That sig is very strokeable in that naughty little G-String. Barely pull it to the side and got plenty of room to make number two or push her deuce the wrong way.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ATF said:


> And she was essentially above the WWE Title in 2012... and quite more over than K2.


Only cos she sucked Vince's dick


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly >>> AJ
> 
> Funny how back in 2011 AJ was jobbing on NXT and Kelly Kelly was on Raw as divas champion its only when Kelly Kelly left in 2012 that AJ got noticed and you know why that is cos she sucked off Vince to get noticed even Trent Barreta who dated AJ said she wasent liked backstage til suddenly getting this push and it doesnt take a genius to work out how she got this push


I'm not trying to bash here because I love your sig and you should always post as much as possible. Just please don't bad mouth my Puerto Rican princess, also I don't think Vince cares much for women...unless they're over 6'5 and 260 lbs.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was the main diva in the company and she has the most fans and thats why she was divas champion. AJ was nothing back in 2011


Being the main diva means nothing when the division sucked back then.

That's like saying that Tobias Harris is a great basketball player because he's the #1 guy on the Orlando Magic(in terms of points per game). Or that Bud Norris is a great pitcher, because he's the Houston Astros #1 pitcher. That means absolutely nothing since those teams SUCK. Kelly is on the same level as a Torrie,Candice in WWE.


And AJ was nothing in 2011? She was JUST DEBUTING on the roster. Saying someone sucks after being on the roster for 6 months, is like saying a company is gonna fail because they aren't making 1M a year despite only being open for the past 6 months. And she ended the year being the manager of the WORLD CHAMP. How does that count as being nothing?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude. K2 sucked Vince's dick before AJ was even onto NXT. That has been pretty much confirmed.

But why bother. Kelly Kelly fan to y'all, folks.



dxbender said:


> *Kelly is on the same level as a Torrie,Candice in WWE*.


That's kinda of an insult to Torrie and Candice. Those two at least TRIED to improve. And in terms of hotness, K2 is hot but nowhere near Torrie/Candice level.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Should be a good match. I can watch AJ sell all day.


----------



## Ivan Hedcutov (May 23, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> I can watch AJ sell all day.


Still not sure if she throws her ass in the air for a push.

The picture of the cartoon figure performing analingus is quite nice too.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Was pretty impressed with Big E tbf, was a fucking difficult segment that I'd expect most current wrestlers to fuck right up but he owned it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly was the diva who got the most exposure in WWE and she was the most improved in the ring and she fought Beth Phoenix so many times and owned her ass in the ring

Flash Funk Big E Langston totally sucked in that segment he cant act and needs to go back to FCW


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Only cos she sucked Vince's dick


And why do you think Kelly lasted so long?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Ivan Hedcutov said:


> I think they both have butt dimples. That sig is very strokeable in that naughty little G-String. Barely pull it to the side and got plenty of room to make number two or push her deuce the wrong way.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was the diva who got the most exposure in WWE and she was the most improved in the ring and she fought Beth Phoenix so many times and owned her ass in the ring


:lmao KKF, never change. :lmao


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was the diva who got the most exposure in WWE and she was the most improved in the ring and she fought Beth Phoenix so many times and owned her ass in the ring
> 
> Flash Funk Big E Langston totally sucked in that segment he cant act and needs to go back to FCW


Improved in the ring? Yes, her cartwheels of doom, and shoving her ass in people's faces was text book wrestling.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

And not a single fuck was given...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

AJ made the promo quite awesome.

She's been very impressive and look forward to her winning the tile.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Destiny said:


> AJ made the promo quite awesome.
> 
> She's been very impressive and look forward to her winning the tile.


AJ is the most interesting diva in the WWE right now, wrestling and character-wise.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gl83 said:


>



I am so fucking glad I'm not the only one who noticed this.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> AJ is the most interesting diva in the WWE right now, wrestling and character-wise.


Indeed. Even though she's been given solid TV time, AJ has really taken her character to the next level and has everyone engaged. She's extremely hot as well!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

gl83 said:


>


That's really pathetic. The writers for WWE are among the worst pieces of shit I've ever seen. Stephanie should save whatever's left of her dignity and resign.

I actually feel bad for these girls in WWE. Most of them really do try and are giving it everything they possibly can, but there's only so much you can do when you're handed shit on a stick and asked to make it look good.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I hadn't noticed it was the same stuff with Dolph until pointed out. But to me that just makes it even better. Storyline cohesion is a positive thing. Its not repeated by accident, its repeated because those words have been ingrained in AJ and shes taking her emotional state out on others.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I hadn't noticed it was the same stuff with Dolph until pointed out. But to me that just makes it even better. Storyline cohesion is a positive thing. Its not repeated by accident, its repeated because those words have been ingrained in AJ and shes taking her emotional state out on others.


While I think your right, it honestly wouldn't surprise me if some genius decided to re-use the same dialogue. :lol


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I hadn't noticed it was the same stuff with Dolph until pointed out. But to me that just makes it even better. Storyline cohesion is a positive thing. Its not repeated by accident, its repeated because those words have been ingrained in AJ and shes taking her emotional state out on others.


come on, that would make too much sense lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright, I'll give them that. I'll be nice and say that it was intentional for storyline continuity. 

But, to be honest I doubt it. Probably just lazy ass writing.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Basically what I had said earlier in this thread was technically right. It wouldn't be comedy hour but a diva to make things interesting for the divas division. But you know I would have loved for the crowd to get into doing 5 chants while Big E was out there by himself.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

You could totally see the skin next to, and partially above AJ's cunny during the fight when her shorts rode up high.

Ya gotta go frame by frame, though.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

virus21 said:


> NAh, KKF has been ass hurt about AJ for a while


KKF is always ass hurt it seems everytime he/she posts its always complaining bout someone


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fresh Dougie said:


> And why do you think Kelly lasted so long?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Barbie had a long career in the company as she was very marketable and created a huge fan base and got great reactions on all shows


----------

